# New Animatronic Addition for 2014



## halstaff

*New Animatronic Addition for 2014 Continued*

Building on the lessons we learned while constructing Pete the Pirate ( http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34880 ), we've started the build of our newest character. I'm planning on adding a pirate bar scene to my display so the first build will be a bartender.

So here's the completed video of "Big Red" behind his bar






Bobzilla is once again doing the head and here's the first step -










Stayed tuned for updates as the build continues.

UPDATE 6/30/14 - The completed mechanism for the upper body.










UPDATE 1/21/15 - I've decided to take this build in another direction. Here's what the new body design looks like.


















Big Red working the bar

UPDATE 4/12/15 - Here's a video link of the progress of the new design programming - Big Red Early Program3 on Vimeo


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can't wait to see this prop evolve...I'm sure it's going to knock my socks off!


----------



## Abunai

Big Red's got some nice legs. 
Must be a runner. 
(Not that I notice that sort of thing).


----------



## bobzilla

Here we go again Steve......gentleman.......start your engines :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abunai, that was my first thought - "nice legs!"


----------



## bobzilla

Sounds like there is more interest in Big Reds legs, than the actual build! Ha-Ha


----------



## Dead Things

Looking forward to the build


----------



## RoxyBlue

bobzilla said:


> Sounds like there is more interest in Big Reds legs, than the actual build! Ha-Ha


Mwahaha!

We know the build will be spectacular with the kick butt team you guys put together.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Roxy!

Legs are good too.....parts is parts 



RoxyBlue said:


> Mwahaha!
> 
> We know the build will be spectacular with the kick butt team you guys put together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is Big Red going to be animated? Just his head or the upper body? What's his hair going to look like? What kind of outfit? Dang it! You guys are going to have to get busy. I'm guessing the whole "hot legs" is going to be a non-issue because he's going to be wearing pants? (unless of course he works for Chippendales, and then I guess I'll take a couple of shots of tequila, hold the worm..... )


----------



## deadSusan

Pumpkin is WAY excited for this build!!
Even with two pictures it's looking good!


----------



## bobzilla

Yes P5.....I mean Jana. Big Red will be animated...head and upper body (that's all Steve....I haven't mastered the art of moment) As far as the hair/beard, he will be a redhead.....or a ginger, as you would say  Hence the name "Big Red" The costume is still being thought out. 
I'm not going to comment on the Chippendales thing. That is also out of my area of expertise! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Is Big Red going to be animated? Just his head or the upper body? What's his hair going to look like? What kind of outfit? Dang it! You guys are going to have to get busy. I'm guessing the whole "hot legs" is going to be a non-issue because he's going to be wearing pants? (unless of course he works for Chippendales, and then I guess I'll take a couple of shots of tequila, hold the worm..... )


----------



## halstaff

I guess I need to spend a little less time on the mechanics and the electronics and focus on the body more. Now I see what this group really likes!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh I can't wait to see to see this guy. Your last collaboration was so fabulous!!!
And a ginger pirate no less.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin...I love your sense of humor! I look forward to seeing this prop evolve!


----------



## Pumpkin5

halstaff said:


> I guess I need to spend a little less time on the mechanics and the electronics and focus on the body more. Now I see what this group really likes!


:jol:Only some of us care about the bodies....
In all seriousness though, this is going to be a great prop. I would be interested to know what the costume is going to look like. What direction are you going in? I mean, I know he's going to be a "Bar Keep", but is he going to be the "monocle" kind of bartender, or the "handlebar mustache" kind of bartender? (you can say none of the above and throw something else in there, if'n you want.) I'm so excited to see this guy "become", and I love his name. Big Red is a great name and I think gingers are tops!


----------



## halstaff

He's going to be added to the new pirate bar scene. Not a pirate himself so probably just a shirt and apron. You won't be able to even see his lower body (sorry) as he'll be behind the bar.
I've got lots of ideas on how this scene will be added to over the next couple of years.


----------



## DandyBrit

You mean he'll be naked behind the bar?! OMG - I think I'm having a moment!


----------



## Pumpkin5

halstaff said:


> He's going to be added to the new pirate bar scene. Not a pirate himself so probably just a shirt and apron. You won't be able to even see his lower body (sorry) as he'll be behind the bar.
> I've got lots of ideas on how this scene will be added to over the next couple of years.


:jol:Not that you need input, because I know you have it in your mind's eye, and it is probably flawless...but if you need suggestions? We're all opinions here... (and I promise not to make any more Chippendale's comments.) That was my evil twin....I can't do a dang thing with her.


----------



## halstaff

OK, I'm going to test Pumpkin5's resolve with this week's Monday Update. For those that prefer a view other than Red's legs. The installation of the pneumatic components is coming along. Hopefully the pants will be done for the next update.










Bobzilla's been making progress on the skull as well -


----------



## bobzilla

Ha ha ha ha!



halstaff said:


> ok, i'm going to test pumpkin5's resolve with this week's monday update. For those that prefer a view other than red's legs. The installation of the pneumatic components is coming along. Hopefully the pants will be done for the next update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobzilla's been making progress on the skull as well -


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Looks like another great collaboration...can't wait for the final piece!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! More Big Red updates!!! (I'm not even going to make a comment on the lower half of the body....nope...not going to do it.) But the upper half is looking promising and I'm sure it will amaze and delight once the motion starts. The head that Robert's working on is looking great, so much character in just the foil base. Nice work guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shame that such a fine figure of a man is going to be half hidden behind a bar:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Shame that such a fine figure of a man is going to be half hidden behind a bar:jol:


:jol:^Okay....that was ROXY....not Pumpkin5......just saying...


----------



## bobzilla

Butt seriously...... for reals? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^Okay....that was ROXY....not Pumpkin5......just saying...


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Butt seriously...... for reals?


:jol:^And that was Robert (aka Bobzilla)....(See Steve? I can be good and not post crass comments about your hot-ish mannequin. It's the others here, that make me be bad....)


----------



## bobzilla

What???



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^And that was Robert (aka Bobzilla)....(See Steve? I can be good and not post crass comments about your hot-ish mannequin. It's the others here, that make me be bad....)


----------



## halstaff

Here's the Monday update on Pete's pneumatics -










Time now to start adding the air lines to the new controller to see if this will actually work or if Red goes into the "Didn't work out" pile.

Jana, I don't mind the comments about how hot-ish Red's looking! Glad everyone likes how he's turning out.


----------



## Abunai

halstaff said:


> Here's the Monday update on Pete's pneumatics


That looks pretty "involved".

It looks like you have specific movements in mind for Pete.

Do you have a script already written or thought out for an entire show between Pete and Red (and any other characters)?


----------



## bobzilla

Hey Steve,
I thought I would be nice to add some of the progress pics of the head.
He's coming along nicely. I'm pretty happy so far. I am further along than this, but we can't show everything at once.....right? 
The pneumatics are looking great so far. I'll see you in a couple of day.





























halstaff said:


> Here's the Monday update on Pete's pneumatics -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time now to start adding the air lines to the new controller to see if this will actually work or if Red goes into the "Didn't work out" pile.
> 
> Jana, I don't mind the comments about how hot-ish Red's looking! Glad everyone likes how he's turning out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks very cheerful in his unfinished way


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Big Red is really coming along nicely. Big, broad shoulders, liquid hazel eyes.... He's going to be a heartbreaker! Great work guys, he is going to be something else!


----------



## halstaff

My son and his wife are at the hospital having our first grandchild! I don't want to miss the Monday update but Big Red has been partially disassembled and I'm waiting on new parts to be delivered. The concept seems to be working but modifications are required as usual. These things always work so well in my head but usually need plenty of adjustments in real life.
Not to totally disappoint, here's the control system required to run BR. The 8 channel switched controller is a new board with the programming still in development. I designed this board especially to run this prop but it will be able to do so much more. I'll be using the newly updated Frankenstein board to run the 3 axis skull. You're seeing it here for the first time!










Sorry about the picture quality. It's 4 a.m. here so I had to use the flash.


----------



## heresjohnny

Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the grandchild and now Big Red can be the godfather


----------



## bobzilla

Congratulations Steve!
I'll post some BIG RED pictures today.
BTW.....I am so impressed with what you're doing!
I can't even contemplate the world that is inside your head to accomplish this project :googly:


----------



## Abunai

Congratulations, Halstaff!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Congrats on the new grandchild


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for you Steve!!! Congratulations on the new bundle of joy! (That kid it going to have it made, come Halloween time!) BTW, Big Red's mind is impressive, he looks smarter than me.......


----------



## bobzilla

Big Red head Monday update.....does that sound right? 
Alrighty then......here ya go. 
Slow, but sure on BR's head. I am making this guy up as I go.
I have a vision for him in my melon, but no way to tell how he will look until all is said and done. I don't even know quite yet, and I'm the one doing him. HA HA! He is still in the rough stages of the project. At one point, he looked like the pig man from a freak show, or right out of The Island of Doctor Moreau....at least in my option. I think I've got this guy (and his proboscis) to where I want him for now. I am going for a realistic, yet cartoonish look to him.......savvy? 
Over exaggerated features and such. Hope you guys like him so far


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He's looking really good Robert...I don't know how you work out of your head....I'd be lost.....(well, and considering it'd be my head....no great mystery there..)


----------



## Dead Things

Congrats on the new grandchild, Steve, all the best to your son and his wife! The build is looking good, Bobzilla's sculpt is looking amazing and those solenoid blocks are damn sexy! Look forward to seeing Big Red in action.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks a bit like Jimmy Durante:jol:

Re: the vision comment. One of my brothers is (among other things) a sculptor and he once said that the piece you're working on tells you where it wants to go as it develops. I've heard a number of other artists say the same thing, so it's a genuine phenomenon.


----------



## bobzilla

As I was writing the update, I thought to myself......I bet Roxy will make a comment about Jimmy Durante! HAHAHA!  It's true 
I've never heard that before Roxy, but that's exactly how I feel when I'm working on my projects. Thanks for mentioning that  
You said it better than I could ever try to explain myself.



RoxyBlue said:


> He looks a bit like Jimmy Durante:jol:
> 
> Re: the vision comment. One of my brothers is (among other things) a sculptor and he once said that the piece you're working on tells you where it wants to go as it develops. I've heard a number of other artists say the same thing, so it's a genuine phenomenon.


----------



## mkozik1

Congrats on your grandchild Steve, I am sure they will enjoy growing up around you


----------



## RoxyBlue

bobzilla said:


> As I was writing the update, I thought to myself......I bet Roxy will make a comment about Jimmy Durante! HAHAHA!  It's true


Textbook example of great minds thinking alike:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Any news on a girl or a boy for Halstaff's new grandbaby?


----------



## halstaff

Not a Monday update but a Tuesday grand baby update. Kelty Lyn was born on Monday the 23rd. Everyone is doing fine but Kelty needs to stay in the ICU for a bit as she's on antibiotics as she swallowed some fluid.
Grandpa is very proud of his new little haunter!


----------



## bobzilla

I am very happy for you Steve!
Congratulations Grandpa 
OMG......you posted a smiley face 
Such a cutie pie she is!



halstaff said:


> Not a Monday update but a Tuesday grand baby update. Kelty Lyn was born on Monday the 23rd. Everyone is doing fine but Kelty needs to stay in the ICU for a bit as she's on antibiotics as she swallowed some fluid.
> Grandpa is very proud of his new little haunter!


----------



## Abunai

Awesome, Steve!
Again, congratulations. 
Prepare to spoil her rotten. That's a grandpa's job.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww Steve!!! She's so adorable! Congratulations! What a beautiful wee one and such a lovely name, I've never heard that name before. She's definitely one of a kind.


----------



## stick

Congratulation to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the most realistic animation I've ever seen! Oh wait.....


----------



## halstaff

I did manage to find some time this week to spend working on BR. The new cylinders arrived and have been installed. Much better! I also redid several of the brackets to hold them. Boy do I need a full metal shop.
Preliminary testing of the new setup looks good and it now works how I envisioned.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! He is looking so awesome! I so admire the way your mind works and the way you bend motors and metal to your will. Very cool!


----------



## Dead Things

Congrats Steve, on the new addition, she's beautiful!
Big Red's looking great, look forward to seeing him in action.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking good Steve!
Here's my BIG RED "HEAD" update.
I'm still plugging along on him. Slow, but sure progress.
Still getting the basic shape of him down. I will start adding details soon.


----------



## halstaff

I don't have a new picture for Big Red this week as he really doesn't look that much different than he did last week despite the work that was done on him. Now that I've got the movement I want, I going through the build and replacing all the temporary sheet metal screws with bolts fitted with lock nuts to make sure nothing comes apart. I've also been working on adding the aluminum stock standoffs to shape the body and keep the clothing from catching on the mechanics. 
In order not to disappoint anyone, I do have a picture of one of the new additions to the bar scene that BR will be in. For those that prefer female legs, you now have a pair to admire! I had the other set of mannequin legs leftover after using the torsos in our bedroom scene so now I'm putting both of them to good use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An equal opportunity animatronic - nice!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Here's my update......such as it is.
I've been fleshing out some of the details, such as the lips, and getting the nose where I like it. I am a lot further along than this, but can't show too much, too soon  We don't want to get too far ahead of ourselves..... do we now?  Nice legs on the table Steve. Really good idea!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, sounds like Big Red is really coming along Steve. Would it be possible to see a short video of his movement? Just a little 'tease'? And Robert, you are doing a great job on the face sculpt. I like the laugh lines and the expression and the big lips, very bee-stung looking. BTW, I love the table with legs....sort of like the infamous lamp, right? (I still prefer the BR's legs though)


----------



## bobzilla

Hey Jana......thanks for the props on my sculpt


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Coming along nicely guys!

Bob, what did you say you were using for the sculpt aside from the tinfoil? :jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Jack.
I'm using this stuff....Amazon.com: Activa La Doll Premier Lightweight Stone Clay, 10-1/28-Ounce, [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Alg8XxDnL



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Coming along nicely guys!
> 
> Bob, what did you say you were using for the sculpt aside from the tinfoil? :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Great, thanks Bob. I just bought some of this stuff a few weeks back, so happy coincidence!
Is it fairly waterproof when dry? (I know I'm asking questions where I shouldn't!).

Can't wait for more pics of this guy.


----------



## halstaff

Jana, just for you I'll try to get a short video of the basic movements for this next Monday update. We're still working on the coding for the controller but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bobzilla

Hey Jack :jol:
I wouldn't say the clay is waterproof when it's dry. 
If I get it wet after it dries, it absorbs, or dissipates pretty quickly though. The clay dries pretty dang hard too, but sands really easily. It tends to crack, if you put it on too heavy. The light weight aspect of the clay is really nice......especially when I'm trying to keep the weight down on this guys melon. This is only the second time I've used this clay. The first time was for Halstaff's Pete the Pirate from last year. 
Feel free to ask me any questions here.....I am sharing this thread with Halstaff.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Great, thanks Bob. I just bought some of this stuff a few weeks back, so happy coincidence!
> Is it fairly waterproof when dry? (I know I'm asking questions where I shouldn't!).
> 
> Can't wait for more pics of this guy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

halstaff said:


> Jana, just for you I'll try to get a short video of the basic movements for this next Monday update. We're still working on the coding for the controller but I'll see what I can do.


:jol:I was going to say, "Oh, don't go to any trouble"....but....that's just not my style . I want to see him move!!! Thanks Steve, it helps people like me who are not so technical in the brain dept, to have visual aids.


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Hey Jana......thanks for the props on my sculpt


:jol:Hey Robert, thanks for sculpting something so remarkable. It's easy to say nice things about something so AMAZING. Take a bow, sir...take a bow.


----------



## halstaff

This will be the last Monday update for awhile as we are undertaking another project that will be very time demanding and it has a deadline for completion.
So as I promised Jana, here's a short video showing a little of BR's movements. The exhaust from the solenoids is right from the manifold without any sound suppression. When he's completed, you won't hear that.


----------



## bobzilla

Video is showing up as private on YouTube.



halstaff said:


> This will be the last Monday update for awhile as we are undertaking another project that will be very time demanding and it has a deadline for completion.
> So as I promised Jana, here's a short video showing a little of BR's movements. The exhaust from the solenoids is right from the manifold without any sound suppression. When he's completed, you won't hear that.


----------



## mkozik1

I was able to view it - Nice range of motion Steve! Look out Disney, there's a new Sheriff in town


----------



## bobzilla

Here is Big Red thus far. 
Like Steve said, taking a break to work on another project.
I needed a break from this guy anywho.
I placed the same type skull we are using for BR, to show a size comparison to what I've had to build up to make the head relative to the body.
One thing I don't like about Lindberg skulls, is the small size.
They can look so Microcephalic (for lack of a better word) when placed on a body or skeleton. I still need to add more detail, and texture to the skin on Big Red. I am pretty happy with the way he is turning out so far.


----------



## mkozik1

Absolutely OUTSTANDING !!! 

How many packs of clay did this take?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Steve.....WOW!!! I can't believe you orchestrated those incredible movements....I am completely blown away. I have no idea how you do what you do....it is crazy good. You should be very, very proud. And now I see why the build takes so long...it is crazy the amount of work you have put into Big Red and even more amazing what he's going to end up being able to do. Total genius!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Here is Big Red thus far.
> Like Steve said, taking a break to work on another project.
> I needed a break from this guy anywho.
> I placed the same type skull we are using for BR, to show a size comparison to what I've had to build up to make the head relative to the body.
> One thing I don't like about Lindberg skulls, is the small size.
> They can look so Microcephalic (for lack of a better word) when placed on a body or skeleton. I still need to add more detail, and texture to the skin on Big Red. I am pretty happy with the way he is turning out so far.


:jol:And you already know how I feel about your skills Robert, you are doing a most excellent job on Big Red. I can't get over how incredibly he's evolved. You are so very creative and you've given him so much expression! I'd love to take a class with you as an instructor and learn your sculpting secrets. I know you said it's all in your head, but it'd be nice to learn from the best. BTW, I noticed the Haunted Mansion bat finials in the background...was one of those the one you sent to me? I love him BTW. You're sort of great.


----------



## bobzilla

Many thanks 
I've gone through two and a half packs so far :googly:



mkozik1 said:


> Absolutely OUTSTANDING !!!
> 
> How many packs of clay did this take?


----------



## bobzilla

Outstanding so far Steve! I am highly impressed!



halstaff said:


> This will be the last Monday update for awhile as we are undertaking another project that will be very time demanding and it has a deadline for completion.
> So as I promised Jana, here's a short video showing a little of BR's movements. The exhaust from the solenoids is right from the manifold without any sound suppression. When he's completed, you won't hear that.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you so much Jana! 
Yup......the HM bat finials in the background, are the very same I sent you 
Ummmmm......you never sent me a picture......hello! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:And you already know how I feel about your skills Robert, you are doing a most excellent job on Big Red. I can't get over how incredibly he's evolved. You are so very creative and you've given him so much expression! I'd love to take a class with you as an instructor and learn your sculpting secrets. I know you said it's all in your head, but it'd be nice to learn from the best. BTW, I noticed the Haunted Mansion bat finials in the background...was one of those the one you sent to me? I love him BTW. You're sort of great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like his wrinkles


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Roxy 
Gives him character...right?



RoxyBlue said:


> I like his wrinkles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it does, indeed


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol.S. I'll miss the weekly updates....


----------



## bobzilla

After the 15th of August, we will start up again.
We have a deadline on another prop build.
Are you ready to release the hounds, and get your hands dirty? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol.S. I'll miss the weekly updates....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Me??? Uhm....I think...........yes......definitely YES!


----------



## bobzilla

I am back working on finishing up the sculpting, painting and the hair and beard work on Big Red's head. After taking a hiatus to work on the Papa Voodoo build, I'm ready to finish this guy up. Steve, Jana and Pat will take over from there.
Are you guys ready, or am I being a little too ambitious so soon after Papa Voodoo?


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> I am back working on finishing up the sculpting, painting and the hair and beard work on Big Red's head. After taking a hiatus to work on the Papa Voodoo build, I'm ready to finish this guy up. Steve, Jana and Pat will take over from there.
> Are you guys ready, or am I being a little too ambitious so soon after Papa Voodoo?


:jol:Well, we were all talking about it....and I think the general consensus was.....better sooner than later....you know?
Halloween is practically HERE! YIKES!


----------



## bobzilla

Started the primer coat on the head last night.
On to figuring out a color scheme for him :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! BR looks great! I like the lip lines and the eyes. Lots of expression there.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you 
He'll look a whole lot better when all painted up, and his mutton chop whiskers applied.
Something like this maybe?











Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! BR looks great! I like the lip lines and the eyes. Lots of expression there.


----------



## nimblemonkey

Okay- I've read the entire thread and I have to say that is some fantastic work you all are putting together on Big Red. Thank you so much for the regular updates. And Bobzilla, that sculpt is crazy good- I like the mutton chop whiskers idea- it will look great on BR, especially when he is talking!


----------



## bobzilla

Getting closer to completion. 
I'm still pondering the paint scheme on him 
He still needs the beard and hair applied, but that's a whole nother ball of wax.
I'll have to be content with him at some point soon, so I can hand him over to Steve to preform his magic, and bring him to life.


----------



## IMU

Going to be another spectacular project. Everything looks like a Disney worthy prop.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks .......at least for my part of the project


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! BR is looking good guys! I can't wait to see him 'haired' up.


----------



## bobzilla

All finished up with my part of Big Red......except for painting the hands and arms, plus distressing the clothing. 
Time for Steve, Jana and Pat to take over, and bring him to life.
Have fun with him guys!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... just WOW!


----------



## Hairazor

Can't wait to see how this comes out!


----------



## Dead Things

Shiver me timbers! And a wee bit o' sure and begora, as well! Brilliant , Bob, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those braided whiskers are a total hoot:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

This is great!! Following along!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww, you made him a ginger, Robert! Love, love, love him! Great job, and I so dig his overall coloring. Now let's see what Pat and I can do to make some interesting words come out of his rosy mouth!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks all 
Roxy, I can't take credit for the braided whiskers.
That was Steve's wife. You see..... I am braided whiskers challenged 



RoxyBlue said:


> Those braided whiskers are a total hoot:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Wow, that's great. Nice work.


----------



## Lightman

Another master piece! Fantastic job....


----------



## bobzilla

Here's a short test video of Big Red in action.
Although he never quite made it to full fruition, (mostly due to the Papa Voodoo build) Steve did manage to bring his head to life for his haunt.
Steve will bring the rest of Big Red to life (as far as his upper extremities go) next year.
I'm sure Steve will post a much better video of BR when he gets his haunt video edited. I want to thank Steve, Jana and Pat for making my part of the build look good through their excellent efforts on this project! :jol: 
That's me laughing in the background...I'm easily amused 

http://vid1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag210/bobzilla5/Big%20Red%20Video%20SOS%20haunt%202014_zpsukcpjdmt.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue

You all did a great job. He's a wonderful dude


----------



## Dead Things

This is the first time I've seen him working and he looks fantastic!!! Another outstanding sculpt, Robert!!! I feel so honoured to be the voice of these amazing props!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Roxy.....for my contribution anyhoo 


RoxyBlue said:


> You all did a great job. He's a wonderful dude


I feel the same Pat, very honored to be a part of this build. You, Steve and Jana really knocked it out of the park! I can't wait to see Big Red running at full capacity next year. Thanks for your kindness on my sculpting of Big Red's melon :jol:


Dead Things said:


> This is the first time I've seen him working and he looks fantastic!!! Another outstanding sculpt, Robert!!! I feel so honoured to be the voice of these amazing props!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I did very little on the Big Red build, but it was exciting to be a part of such a great team, Steve, Robert and Pat are always fun to work with. And as ever, I am in awe of the collective talent of these guys.


----------



## halstaff

Big Red was not fully operational for 2014 as I wasn't happy with the movement that the pneumatics provided. So even though I had many, many, many hours invested in the build, I've decided on a new direction.
With the success of Papa VooDoo - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39793 I've decided to once again use the Actobotics system from Servo City to run Big Red. The advantages include greater control of the body movements using the servos instead of the pneumatic cylinders and I don't have to run air to power the prop.
Hopefully I'll find a use for the mechanism's I originally built but even if I don't, the things I learned will be put to use in future props. Sometimes you just have to abandon your plan and start fresh in order to make your props the best they can be.









Big Red in Pieces









The Actobotics system that makes it all possible


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome Steve!
Go big, or go home.....right? 
Thanks for showing the big guy to me today.
Very impressive!


----------



## halstaff

Big Red's new mechanism is coming along well.
Spent Saturday at Brian's and we worked on his programming. Brian put together this video showing our progress -


----------



## bobzilla

WOWZA!
Nice work Walt Jr. 



halstaff said:


> Big Red's new mechanism is coming along well.
> Spent Saturday at Brian's and we worked on his programming. Brian put together this video showing our progress -
> 
> 
> 
> Password is tavern


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I just really don't know what to say or to articulate my thoughts. *Amazing!!!*
Your programming abilities are just off the hook crazy good! 

I assume that Bob's original head is still being used or does he need to make a new sculpt and mold it to make a skin?


----------



## halstaff

The Halloween Lady said:


> I just really don't know what to say or to articulate my thoughts. *Amazing!!!*
> Your programming abilities are just off the hook crazy good!
> 
> I assume that Bob's original head is still being used or does he need to make a new sculpt and mold it to make a skin?


Thank you however my programming skills are not up to par with Brian's and the other Steve who did the lions share of it for the 2 boards. 
Yes, we will be using Bob's original head. I'm using this one for programming as I don't want to be transporting Bob's creation (it's irreplaceable).


----------



## bobzilla

The Halloween Lady said:


> I just really don't know what to say or to articulate my thoughts. *Amazing!!!*
> Your programming abilities are just off the hook crazy good!
> 
> I assume that Bob's original head is still being used or does he need to make a new sculpt and mold it to make a skin?


Make a new one???? Say what?  :googly::googly:


----------



## Jack Mac

Holy Cow!!! Steve, Big Red's new mechanism is absolutely amazing! I am completely blown away by the work you have done. Thanks for sharing the video of your progress.


----------



## mikkojay

The proverbial bar is now officially sky high! Great stuff, thanks again for sharing and showing what's possible


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing the guts of a prop like this really highlights the level of expertise needed to bring an animatronic creation to life. You guys are kicking butt with Big Red.

Not sure about that "fish and mutton stew" combination, though....


----------



## halstaff

Roxy, while it's true that we're putting in a tremendous amount of time developing these techniques, controllers and programs, those that come after us will have a much easier time of it. I don't even want to think how much time I've invested in developing the Frankenstein, talking 3 axis board but now anyone with some basic skills can have a skull moving and talking in an evening.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Steve, I am in awe.....Big Red had become something extraordinary! His movement is more like an actor...not like an animatronic. (Has Pinocchio come to life?) As much as I love Papa VooDoo....I think BR may have just exceeded PapaV's movement....am I wrong? Good Gosh....this definitely looks like a Disney creation. You should take a huge bow....seriously! My jaw is on the floor. BTW, if you want to rework his wordage, I'm all about that. Let's kick it up a notch!


----------



## halstaff

Finally back to work on this project. Here's the beginning of the bar build.


----------



## bobzilla

Looks great Steve!


----------



## halstaff

Teaser picture from the magazine photo shoot -


----------



## bobzilla

That looks familiar! 
Nice set-up!


----------



## halstaff

Big Red finally taking his proper place behind the bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give that skelly a beer! He's as dry as a bone:googly:

Big Red looks very cheerful and ready to start serving the patrons.


----------



## Lightman

Came out great Steve...absolutely fantastic!

Looking forward to the video(s)...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Big Red looks fantastic! The bar looks good, the scene setting is great, I can't wait to see a video of him in action.


----------



## halstaff

Thank you P5! We will have some video with the complete scene set up after Halloween.


----------



## halstaff

Big Red was the topic of my DIY Animatronics column in Servo Magazine this month. Lot's of extra build details in the article for anyone that is interested.


----------



## Lightman

Looking good Steve! Nice summarial article about Big Red.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, halstaff!


----------



## bobzilla

Nice to see Big Red all finished up and ready for Halloween :jol:
A great addition to your haunt!


----------



## Undone

I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## IMU

Outstanding work as usual Steve.


----------



## halstaff

Big Red was a huge hit this year! 
The only issue we had was that when the compressor would kick in, the controller that replays his movements would reset. The problem was easily solved by plugging Big Red into a different circuit.
Video will be coming soon.


----------



## halstaff

For anyone interested in checking out the linear rail system with the stepper motor that we used to move the beer down the bar, make sure to check out the sale starting tomorrow at OpenBuilds. You can find it at http://openbuildspartstore.com/


----------



## halstaff

Here's the long awaited completed video of Big Red and the new bar scene -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD_HUlSigmE#t=36


----------



## David_AVD

Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's quite the sales guy:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Steve, Big Red is fantastic! His movements are really lifelike, he looks so much better than so many other animatronics that I have seen. You should be VERY proud of him, he turned out so great!


----------



## Hairazor

That is choice!!!


----------



## bobzilla

BR came out great!
Nice video too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow wow wow, that is just phenomenal!!! Color me jealous. Everything is so well thought out. His movements are mind boggling but I also admire your whole scene. Everything from the moving grog, roaring fire, wheel chandelier, lit labeled bar bottles and labels, to BR's dialog is just perfect. But I'm not sure how satisfied The Red Raven Inn's patrons will be, the tavern wenches look a little stiff to me.  
You really are the master of animatronics. Btw - Bob your sculpting is amazing as always!
Steve what did you use for the actual tavern? Is that a space you have or is it set up just for your bar scene?


----------



## FistJr

Awesome job! Well done.


----------



## Aquayne

That is amazing, brilliant, well done.


----------

